# kann in Eclipse org.junit nicht importieren



## Hein_nieH (28. Mrz 2020)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade erste Gehversuche mit JUnit für JSP.

Ich nutze folgende Eclipse Version:
Eclipse Java EE IDE for Web Developers.
Version: Luna Release (4.4.0)
Build id: 20140612-0600

Ich habe mir hierzu die Bibliothek JwebUnit eingebunden. Da funktionieren auch die Importe.

Wenn ich jedoch von der Standard JUnit Bilbliothek JUnit etwas einbinden will, so wird diese in Eclipse nicht gefunden.
z.B.   org.junit.   wird nicht gefunden

Für meine Übungen benötige ich
import org.junit.Before; und
import org.junit.Test;

Was mache ich falsch???????
Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## M.L. (28. Mrz 2020)

Ist das JUnit-Plugin überhaupt installiert und die junit....jar eingebunden: https://help.eclipse.org/2020-03/in...ipse.jdt.doc.user/gettingStarted/qs-junit.htm ?  Und Eclipse Luna ist vielleicht schon ein bisschen alt.


----------



## Hein_nieH (28. Mrz 2020)

Danke für den guten Tip.
Das Junit Plugin war bei mir nicht eingebunden.
Mein Denkfehler: Ich dachte es gehört standardmäßig schon zu Eclipse.
Habe es jetzt installiert und es funktioniert.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------

